# Why doesn't evilvte work?



## sw2wolf (Sep 4, 2011)

I have installed evilvte from port. But evilvte will quit automatically once started.

```
>uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #2: Sat Feb 26 16:53:57 CST 2011     
root@mybsd.zsoft.com:/media/G/usr/obj/media/G/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386

>pkg_info -Qx evilvte
evilvte-0.4.7.1:A VTE based, super lightweight terminal emulato
...
```

Sincerely!


----------



## aragon (Sep 4, 2011)

What config are you using, and what version of vte is installed?


----------



## sw2wolf (Sep 6, 2011)

aragon said:
			
		

> What config are you using, and what version of vte is installed?




```
>pkg_info -Q vte-0.26.2
vte-0.26.2:Terminal widget with improved accessibility and I18N support

roxterm-1.21.4
evilvte-0.4.7.1

>cd /usr/ports/x11/evilvte/
/usr/ports/x11/evilvte>sudo make config
Password:
===> No options to configure

>evilvte -o
Configuration of evilvte 0.4.7.1:
#define BACKGROUND_IMAGE ".config/evilvte/background.png"
#define COMMAND_EXEC_PROGRAM TRUE n -e option, execute program */
#define COMMAND_SHOW_OPTIONS TRUE n -o option, show build-time options */
#define COMMAND_SHOW_VERSION TRUE n -v option, show program version */
#define SCROLLBAR RIGHT n Options: LEFT, RIGHT */
#define SHOW_WINDOW_ICON TRUE
#define STATUS_BAR TRUE
#define WORD_CHARS "-A-Za-z0-9_$.+!*(),;:@&=?/~#%"
#define MENU TRUE
#define TAB TRUE
#define HOTKEY TRUE
#define HOTKEY_TAB_ADD CTRL GDK_T
#define HOTKEY_TAB_REMOVE CTRL GDK_W
#define HOTKEY_TAB_PREVIOUS CTRL GDK_Page_Up
#define HOTKEY_TAB_NEXT CTRL GDK_Page_Down

After run evilvte, the `dmesg` shows:
pid 1216 (csh), uid 1000: exited on signal 11

It seems a segfault occurs.
```

The roxterm works great but evilvte doesnot work!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Slight chance you'd find the answer running the problematic port outside of X, in a terminal.  (If it complains about something other than "cannot find DISPLAY" )


----------



## aragon (Sep 7, 2011)

Pretty strange.  I see it's tcsh(1) that is core dumping, and that will definitely cause the terminal emulator to exit.  I'm not sure what about evilvte is causing tcsh(1) to crash, but I can reproduce it here so I'll try debug it some time.

In the mean time, other shells should work if you can live without tcsh(1).


----------



## sw2wolf (Sep 8, 2011)

I am using csh


```
>echo $SHELL
/bin/csh
```


----------



## aragon (Dec 4, 2011)

This problem seems to be VTE related, but latest evilvte versions work around it.  I've just submitted a port update @ PR ports/163071.

The bug was discussed here.


----------



## sw2wolf (Apr 17, 2012)

It works now.


```
>pkg_info -Qx evilvte
evilvte-0.5.0:A VTE based, super lightweight terminal emulator
```

BTW, How to set its font to make it look better ?


----------

